# Inbetriebnahme Problem 750-652



## infeedjam (23 Januar 2016)

Hallo, 

ich habe eine Problem mit der Inbetriebnahme einer 750-652 seriellen Schnittstelle an einem 750-880 mit ca 19 I/O Modulen. Sobald ich die Karte gesteckt habe und das neue Programm geladen habe, scheint es so als ob der Prozessor nicht in run wäre, obwohl er gestartet ist. Sprich die I/O's werden nicht mehr geupdated. Der I/O Bus insgesamt ist ok. Hat hier jemand einen Tipp, woran es liegen könnte? 

Gruß
Jam


----------



## MSB (23 Januar 2016)

Hast du denn die Adressen angepasst? 
Die Reihenfolge im Prozessabbild ist immer Analog/Komplex -> Digital


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (23 Januar 2016)

Habe gerade ein ähnliches Problem. Habe an ein bestehendes System mit 2 Analog und 2 
seriellen Klemmen 5 DI und 7 DO Module eingefügt. Davor habe eine 750-602 als Einspeiseklemme gesetzt.
Wie man sieht bekommen ich im I/O Check den DI angezeigt, im Codesys nicht.....
Habe mal 2 Screens angehängt die den Aufbau verdeutlichen....





Gruß NSN


----------



## Benjamin-K (23 Januar 2016)

Hi, 
du hast in der Steuerungskonfig bei der ersten 750-652 48 Byte für das Prozessabbild eingestellt, bei der zweiten 8 Byte. Hast du dies auch über I/O Check in der Klemme eingestellt ? Standard ist nämlich 24 Byte.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (23 Januar 2016)

Ja,  habe ich genauso eingestellt wie im Profil. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## infeedjam (24 Januar 2016)

MSB schrieb:


> Hast du denn die Adressen angepasst?
> Die Reihenfolge im Prozessabbild ist immer Analog/Komplex -> Digital



Hm, darauf hatte ich nicht geachtet, da es mir nicht bewusst war. Habe es aber noch mal kontrolliert und dies wird schon automatisch durch Codesys verändert. Die Karte muss ja nicht physikalisch vor die Digitalen Karten gesetzt werden oder? Jemand noch eine andere Idee bzw. welche Information müsste noch geshared werden?


----------



## Booner (24 Januar 2016)

Hei,

hast Du das Prozessabbild der Karten auch geändert?


Grüße,

Tom


----------



## .:WAGO::014797:. (25 Januar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

die seriellen Schnittstellen 750-652 werden mit einer Werkseinstellung von 24 Byte Prozessabbildgröße ausgeliefert. Wenn diese Klemmen nicht z.B. mittels IO-Check3 auf eine der beider anderen möglichen Einstellungen (8 oder 48 Byte) eingestellt wurden, dann muss in der Steuerungskonfiguration der CODESYS auch der Eintrag für die 24-Byte-Einstellung gewählt werden. Wenn hier fälschlich die Einstellung 8 Byte oder 48 Byte gewählt wird, obwohl die Klemme noch auf 24 Byte eingestellt ist, dann verschieben sich die Adressen für alle komplexen bzw. analogen Klemmen, die rechts von der seriellen Klemme gesteckt wurden und darüber hinaus sind alle (!) Adressen der digitalen I/O's falsch, die durch die Steuerungskonfiguration ermittelt wurden.

Prüft man hingegen so einen Aufbau mit IO-Check3, dann ist in diesem Punkt immer alles ok. IO-Check3 ermittelt, wenn man den Aufbau "identifiziert" automatisch u. A. die Prozessabbildgröße der Klemmen, die eine einstellbare Prozessabbildgröße haben, und berücksichtigt diese dann entsprechend. 

IO-Check3 zeigt die tatsächlich eingestellte Prozessabbildgröße auch an. Entweder mal einen Doppelklick auf die entsprechende 750-652 machen und die Anzahl der dann angezeigten Bytes prüfen oder mit der rechten Maustaste auf die Klemme klicken und weiter über den Menüeintrag "Einstellungen".


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (25 Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist die Einstellung mit der Prozessdatenlänge schon bekannt und ich habe hier bewusst auch die unterschiedlichen auch die entsprechenden Einträge
in der Steuerungskonfiguration gewählt. Habe auch des Öfteren solch eine Konstellation (Analog, Komplex,Digital) verwendet, allerdings immer nur mit einer
750-652! 

VG
NSN


----------



## Booner (25 Januar 2016)

NeuerSIMATICNutzer schrieb:


> Wie man sieht bekommen ich im I/O Check den DI angezeigt, im Codesys nicht.....



Hei,

meinst Du damit, dass Du den einzelnen aktiven (High) Eingang in Codesys nicht angezeigt bekommst?
Das liegt dann höchstwahrscheinlich daran, dass Du diese Adresse (bzw. Variable) noch nicht in deinem Codesysprogramm benutzt.
Erst wenn Du diese Adresse im Deinem Programm ausliest, wird auch die Anzeige in Codesys aktualisiert.
("Nichtbenutzte I/O´s werden nicht aktualisiert" heißt es dazu irgendwo. ;-) )


Grüße,

Tom


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (25 Januar 2016)

Hallo Tom,

und danke für deine Antwort. Das war tatsächlich so wie du beschreibst. Programm mit Zugriff auf die E/A und alles funktioniert
Habe das nicht gewusst......

VG
NSN


----------



## infeedjam (30 Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe hier im Forum, leider hatte ich jetzt erst Zeit um mich dem Problem erneut anzunehmen. Jetzt läuft die Schnittstelle aber.


----------

